# stuffed smoked portabella shrooms w/qview



## erain (Sep 7, 2008)

just a lil something i threw to gether to get done while brisket is resting. bought some of those big portabellas, yano softball diameter. i have never tried them before but we gonna wing this. i hope this turns into something edible. took the stems out of the shrooms, diced, a stick of celery also diced, a couple slices off a vidalia onion diced, and some minced garlic. sauted all in butter til tender(wanted to do it with some bacon and in the bacon fat but all outta bacon-bob gonna have a field day on this one!!!) so just used butter about a third a stick. added some pepper and some chefs shake and spooned equally into shrooms. topped off with mozzerella cheese balls-the fresh type mozzerella and into smoker. here a before pic



will put a finish pic and report on taste. like i said i have never had these mushrooms before but being i like all other mushrooms i see no reason why these would not be good. thks for ckin my qview!!!


----------



## okie joe (Sep 7, 2008)

Looking Good......have wanted to do them havent got to them yet by the info ya gave how could ya go wrong....


----------



## earache_my_eye (Sep 7, 2008)

Sounds good to me, erain!....I love portabellos....they're sort of a "meaty" mushroom, if you will.  They stand up well to various types of cooking without turning to mush.

Can't wait to see the qview!

L8r,
Eric


----------



## chef_boy812 (Sep 7, 2008)

befor I started reading I thought those were marshmallows. lmao.

Those sound great, I'll bet they will tast super.

The fresh mozzy, will weap alot of water, you may need to poke a drain hole or spoon off the excass water.

can't wait to see the finish


----------



## supervman (Sep 7, 2008)

Well E 
I see you got the neighbors watering the lawn again.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Sep 7, 2008)

Nice shrooms, Erain.


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 7, 2008)

Erain, lookin great! I wish I could be there for the taste test. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






If you don't like them, send them my way. :)


----------



## panhead (Sep 7, 2008)

wow those look great


----------



## panhead (Sep 7, 2008)

maybe a splash of marinara sauce on top before serving them would be nice,,,,,sorta like a little pizza


----------



## erain (Sep 7, 2008)

chef_boy812 is right, ya they do look like mallows... and your rite about the water as well, i just cut a slit and spread shroom a bit. drains nice and cant even tell.

also eric correct on what he said, very meaty shroom, is a good cooker and a better eater!!!
here are finished, that mozzerella goes great with the ports. the bacon woulda been good also but were still good eats without.


cut apart view


thks for ckin my qview!!! try these wont be disappointed!!!


----------



## earache_my_eye (Sep 7, 2008)

Now I guess I'm gonna hafta get some monster ports!!.....that looks fantastic erain!


----------



## everyday (Sep 8, 2008)

How long did you leave them on?  What temp?  Looks like a great idea!


----------



## ron50 (Sep 8, 2008)

Great job, mushrooms and cheese are great. I like them with cheddar.


----------



## ronp (Sep 8, 2008)

Super job my friend.


----------



## capt dan (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice job like always! Those are  awesome. I bet they tasted good and rich.


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 8, 2008)

Killer stuff.


----------



## erain (Sep 8, 2008)

smoker running 230-240, 2 plus hours


----------



## roadrunr (Sep 8, 2008)

man o man...i love shrooms, and looks like you done them bellas up just right. i need to try that one. great job erain


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks great nice job


----------



## justsmoke2 (Sep 8, 2008)

I luv stuffed shrooms.  Try some left over brisket shavings, dice them stems, maybe a touch of cream cheese, and just about anything else.  Steak shavings will work well with them also.  Haven't tried pork butt yet.  A local eatery here serves them up as Cow Pies with prime rib shavings there okay but there better if ya make them yourself.  I also use sausage and cream cheese mixture.  There almost endless like fatties.  Might be time for a Porta throw down. lol


----------



## everyday (Sep 8, 2008)

Cool, thanks!  Im hitting the store today for this weeks supplies so I'm going to pick some up and try them out!


----------



## walking dude (Sep 8, 2008)

i used crimini's when i did these........(Crimini's are baby porta's), i smoked em first, abit upside down...........that helped with the water problem........then flipped em and filled em, then smoked em some more.......the second smoke wasn't really needed, made the shrooms TOO smokie...........or so i was told.......to me, you CAN"T have enuff smoky flavor.......lololol

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=18721


----------



## grothe (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice, erain!! Those look awesome! Definitely doin those on the next smoke!!


----------

